# .22-250 ai



## calib (Jan 31, 2012)

i am also building a 22 250 ai with a 1:12 twist hoping to shoot 55-60 grain bullets fast and accurate.
i currently shoot a 22 250 with a 52 grain speer hp at about 3750 and it does great, but i dont think it would do to well more than 400 or so yards. i would like to shoot the 55's like a sierra blitzking or nosler bt i wouldnt mind maybe trying a 60 grain if i could keep the velocity fairly high to make it worth while compared to the 55's

any info greatly appreciated


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd say start off with a standard 22-250 load and work up to max. Watch your pressure signs and have fun fire forming. 

I'd steer you towards 6mmbr.com and ask for loads over there also. There are a few guys over there using them. I'd also ask about the 6x284 over there.

xdeano


----------



## calib (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks deano i have been watching and reading the info over on that website i just have not asked any questions there yet


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have gone to 60 gr bullets in my 22-250. I am using Hodgdon Superformance. I need to chronograph it because their data sounds to good to be true. They say 3750 fps with the 60 gr VMax. All I know is it hits higher at 600 yards than my maxed out 55 gr with other powders. That is plane Jane 22-250 and not the improved.

I wanted something that was not as explosive on coyotes. I was going for more penetration. I think my Savage is 1in 12 and it stabilizes that flat base 60 gr VMax and the Sierra 65 gr Gameking.

I have been shooting 75 gr in my AR15 and getting curious about it in a 22-250. I see E. R. Shaw makes a 1 in 8 for Savage, and it's easy to switch barrels yourself on Savage. I seen them advertised in one of my magazines for $158. My son checked it out and it looks like the barrel he was considering was $199. I think the 1 in 8 also has a longer throat to seat out the 75 gr AMax. Load data says near 3200 fps. I would like to see what Superformance would do. The 75 Amax has a ballistic coefficient of .435 so the 3200 fps may look anemic, but run it on a ballistic table and look at performance.


----------

